# From Cuba to the Cola....Finally!!!



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello all! I posted a few times the past year, but nothing resently. I'm finally making it back to the states from GTMO. Will be back in Pensacola mid July, and looking forward to diving everything there. May have to get my right knee fixed first, but should be able to do some boat dives with anyone that needs a dive buddy. I'm a 30 year PadiAOW diver, and have logged over 500+ dives here in GTMO the past 3 1/2 years. Lot's of experience with beach, wreck, and ocean dives. Dove the "Mighty O" last June. Haven't shot any spears yet, but have helped out with a few knife fights getting some large fish on the stringer. I am planning on getting behind the trigger though after I get there. Looking forward to meeting some of you.

Paul


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Post up when you get here. Plenty of us divers to get out with. I usually post up when I need someone to get out on my boat.

Welcome back to the states.:letsdrink


----------

